

The App Engine SDK and workspaces (GOPATH) - geetarista
http://blog.golang.org/2013/01/the-app-engine-sdk-and-workspaces-gopath.html

======
kristianp
An interesting feature of go I wasn't aware of is build constraints, e.g.:

    
    
         // +build !windows

